# Ferguson TO35 Implement Questions



## possom813 (Jan 23, 2011)

The tractor is around 35hp, I believe 33 to be closer to exact.

Anyways, what size implements can I use with it?

I need

scraper blade
box blade
brush hog
auger
gin pole

I was hoping that I could use 6' scraper and box blades and a 6 foot brush hog with a stump jumper.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 20, 2003)

6' should work with 35 hp...I pull a 5' box with my 2N and a 5' finish mower.


----------



## SugarTractor (Jul 20, 2011)

Ferguson TO-35 Power: 
Drawbar (tested): 30.51 hp [22.8 kW] 
PTO (tested): 32.93 hp [24.6 kW] 
Belt (tested): 33.24 hp [24.8 kW] 

Fergusons are twice the tractor Ford 9/2/8N is.
Dual stage Clutch for two stage Live PTO, and Ground Drive PTO.
Hi/Lo dual range/speed transmission.

Most _anything_ 6ft will be fine.


----------

